# do i need to get a licance to breed live food



## fastflow (Jan 5, 2010)

hi just looking in to breeding live food and wondered if i need to apply for a licance to be able to sell it
and dose it apply to all live feed
and where could i apply for one 
cheers for any info on this


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

What kind of Live Food ? Are you talking about crickets / locusts or mice and rats ? I would assume the laws are different (don't know it though). One obvious license you will obviously need is a commercial license and all the bits around that (i.e. tax and whatnot).

If insects are considered animals and not food (not trying to be harsch here, just saying) then you probably need specific licenses which allows you to sell animals (pet shop) which, that I am sure about, will include regular visits of the RSPCA.

To make an extreme long story (and a story I don't fully understand) short: If this is ALL you want to do in your "business" - selling livefood - then I am pretty sure it is not worth it. For example, I can get 1000 Bulks of crickets and locusts for a tenner online (ok, £12 @ livefoods.co.uk) and I normally get a few free tubs in a local shop when I spend enough money on other bits. I am pretty sure you need to invest more money than you can get out of it. 

As for mice / rats etc. : I am sure those are considered animals / pets and not food - so you have to invest a lot of money to just get the required licenses (whatever they are) for no gain. You can buy 200 mice for 45 pounds @ honeybrook - so again, a lot of investment for no REAL gain (you cannot just use a domestic freezer for example which would be cruelty).

A lot of people think this could be a good business but it simply isn't valuable for people like you and me...


----------



## fastflow (Jan 5, 2010)

ok then


----------



## fastflow (Jan 5, 2010)

and its a good job i am not like u then 
and it will all be food 
and looks like i will need a bigger freezer then :gasp:
and no u wernt being harsh
cheers for the advice :2thumb:


----------

